
Muddled Information [pdf] - panarky
https://faculty.chicagobooth.edu/alexander.frankel/research/pdf/mudinf.pdf
======
panarky
When people game an information system to get an advantage for themselves, the
information system itself is degraded by their signals.

See also
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Campbell's_law](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Campbell's_law)

